# desktop alert in outlook 2007



## houssam_ballout

Hello all,
the settings in my outlook 2007 regarding the new mail notification is set correctly, but its not working.
Any help?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cohen

Explain more - your saying that, you want it to allert you when you have an e-mail, the alert at the bottom right hand corner..... correct??


----------



## houssam_ballout

yeah that's right.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

If you want the alert at that shows at the bottom right then:
right-click on the outlook icon in the system tray and make sure the "show new mail desktop alert" is checked.


----------



## houssam_ballout

Its checked,  all settings are almost correct


----------



## PC Hobbyist

I know you checked your settings, but test this just in case.
The settings in Tools::Options:references Tab::Email Options::Advanced Email Options?
1. Is there a check mark on "display a new mail alert"?
2. If below that you click on the button "desktop alert settings", and play around with those settings (for example as silly as it sounds - make sure the transparency is not set to "clear"), *does it work when you click to preview it*?

If that does not work, I would suggest backing up your outlook.pst files that you use along with exporting a backup of your contacts and then of your rules. After that, try reinstalling Outlook.  That might be easier than trying to find the glitch that is causing your problem.

Oh one important thing - keep in mind that the desktop alert only works for the default inbox, and I am not sure it works with email addresses such as hotmail and the like. Just like the outlook rules, I believe the desktop alert only applies to regular pop addresses and not to html-like services. Mine works with my google email and my other email addresses from school and from my IP provider, but it does not work with hotmail.


----------



## houssam_ballout

well, I'd the same settings as you had.
Anyway, I will try to remove the outlook then install it again.
Thanks


----------

